# Little Machine Shop 3595 HiTorque 8.5x20 Deluxe Lathe and leveled tool chest



## RobS (Jun 1, 2018)

The Little Machine Shop 3595 HiTorque 8.5x20 Deluxe Bench Lathe is scheduled for delivery today.  Oh man, I can not sit still.  I hope it arrives safe and sound and today.  I'll add pictures once it comes in.

I also acquired 4 leveling casters from a bench rig that was decommissioned, so they were free, mcmaster-carr, part number 2445T13:
https://www.mcmaster.com/#casters/=1d3j3vd

Note, you can also find something similar on amazon:  https://www.amazon.com/CasterHQ-Whe...-spons&keywords=leveling+casters+4+pack&psc=1

I put these on my craftsmen tool chest, Sears.com
It now rolls around with just one finger and it can be leveled.

I screwed in all of the caster bolts, without the casters, then drilled out the rivets to the size of the caster shaft and attached the casters.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## randyrls (Jun 1, 2018)

How all goes well with the delivery.  Is it a boy or a girl???


----------



## BKelley (Jun 1, 2018)

Rob,
I have been the proud owner of a similar lathe for about five years.   Mine is identical, except 4 inches shorter.  They are a great small lathe.  I know you will enjoy using it.

Ben


----------



## magpens (Jun 1, 2018)

I am in envy of your lathe purchase.
I look forward to pictures after you get it installed.
Good luck and VERY happy turning !!!


----------



## RobS (Jun 1, 2018)

She has arrived.  all 230 lbs of her.  Boy was she covered in thick oil, took a while to wipe it all off.  I also pulled off the sheet metal to help with lifting it in place and swapped out to an er32 collet holder.

Please note, the new drip trays/chip pans do not have a hole pattern as cited in the manual.  There are 6 holes that travel clean through the risers and have the same hole pattern as the lathe.  That translates into needing 4" bolts to go from the underside of my tool chest through the 1.5" of plywood, through the drip tray risers and into the lathe.  Luckily, TruValue Hardware is 4 miles away if that.  I went with 5/16 bolts because the metric selection is slim.

Just waiting for my buddy to come to power lift her in place.

View in Gallery

I'm so hyped, I'm crashing.  Thanks for all the support guys and awesome comments.  Big shout out to Wizard, thanks Doc for the words of confidence about the LMS Lathe.  I also have to say, that LMS is only 80 miles away, so there is a bonus to having them near.  Plus its a one stop shop, for the 4 jaw, the er32 chuck, and etc.


----------



## Pen Zen (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats.  Nothing better than new tool day.


----------



## RobS (Jun 1, 2018)

View in Gallery

 Alright, its up, it is level, it is beautiful.

Note, ended up needing 5" bolts, with a bunch of washers under the deck to set the height.


----------



## GDIS46 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have the Sieg (original manufacturer of this hardware) version with the mill.  I bought the Sieg tool base but it is not as nice as your Craftsman base.  I like that idea.  I also bought the digital read outs but never installed them.  What a waste.

You will love the variable speed feature on this great little lathe.

Regarding your casters:  My neighbor just bought a CNC router and used those casters for it.  They are wonderful!  Good choice.


----------

